# Air Force (11 Photos)



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 13, 2012)

Been a long time since I posted anything here, so I thought I would share what I've been up to. A little over a year ago I found myself without a real job to do for the USAF, so my unit had me take some pictures to decorate the walls of the headquarters building. Here are a few of those shots I thought I would share. For any AF vets out there it may be obvious what's going on in the shot, but for the rest of you I'd be happy to explain. C&C is welcome and appreciated!


1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 13, 2012)

Forgot one...

12


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a nice set - thanks for posting ... I really enjoyed looking through them.
The standouts for me are #3 (my favourite), #8, #9 and #12.
#3 is such a brilliant perspective and the motion blur works a treat (if I want to be picky the wing might be a bit close to the edge on the right). Would be great to have a series of these with different planes.
#8 just tugs at my heart. Pride and sadness. Duty and honour. Individual and country. I have goosebumps as I type this.
#9 Wonderful timing. I'd probably like a bit more space on the left. I would strongly suggest you don't move more the right ... could be hairy!!!! I can't tell with my poor old eyes and this laptop monitor ... but ... the shooter isn't tack sharp (apologies if its me)
#12 definitely tells a story of family and sacrifice love it ... except for the flash reflection in the background
Your right - some of the others I don't understand (my ignorance) ... eg #6 and #7

Ooops - really like #1 also. I'm assuming the orange colour cast is how it is with the lights. I like the composition and placement here. Would be interesting to see if you got a lot closer to the guy and used wide angle lens wether it would have even more impact.
Once again ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Ace! I don't do too much editing on these, but you're absolutely right on #12, I need to get rid of that flash reflection! I didn't even think about it, thanks! On #1, that is how it looks out on the flightline at night due to the poor stadium lighting. I thought about playing with the white balance, but it would just look to artificial IMO. If I have the chance to shoot this again I will try a wide angle! Thanks for going through all those and the compliments!


----------



## jonathon94 (Mar 15, 2012)

I absolutely love these. Have you ever had issues with people not wanting their photo taken? I've dealt with some sensitive people before and I'm sure big muscular guys do more then just complain about it. 

I had to take some group shots of our chorus a while back for yearbook and in the photo you had about 3-4 people holding sheet music up over their face. The common complaint I seemed to over hear was they didn't want their picture on my computer. The funny thing is, is that I no longer have those photos because my storage is limited and I only hold what I need so after I submitted the photos I didn't care about them anymore.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 15, 2012)

Great set, OP!  I'm an AF brat and the "Herky Bird" shots bring back some good memories.

My only real CC would be the white truck in #5 (easy to remove) and the aforementioned flash reflection in #12.  Overall, good job.  I'm sure your CO was pleased with the results...


----------



## Crollo (Mar 15, 2012)

jonathon94 said:


> The common complaint I seemed to over hear was they didn't want their picture on my computer.



Where are the pictures _*supposed*_ to go? Idiots.
"Wowww see that gay guy hes using like a, DIGITAL camera... i dont want the pictures to be on his like, computer! i just like, want a _digital camera_ to make _physical prints_ instead of _digital images_! like, is that so hard?"


----------



## jonathon94 (Mar 15, 2012)

Crollo said:


> jonathon94 said:
> 
> 
> > The common complaint I seemed to over hear was they didn't want their picture on my computer.
> ...



HaHa We have some girls in chorus that absolutely LOVE Drama. I had band for three years and in those three years I never remember this much drama. We had occasional drama but it was not on a nearly everyday basis. It was for this fact that even though I had permission from the teacher, I was very nervous about getting up to take the shot.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 16, 2012)

> Have you ever had issues with people not wanting their photo taken?



Yes. I have a nice little self portrait of myself with blood trickling down my face. I took it about 1 minute after someone punched my camera right into my face because they didn't want their picture taken.

Thanks for all of the C&C! And the compliments!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2012)

This is a really solid set of great images.  Thanks for posting them.  You have used the light so well in these.


----------



## Ryan L (Mar 17, 2012)

scorpion_tyr said:


> > Have you ever had issues with people not wanting their photo taken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully you got to shoot a burst while the punch was coming!


----------



## BlairWright (Mar 17, 2012)

Great set - love the compositions.

1 and 3 are huge standouts for me


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2012)

These are good starts but they look totally sooc.
Why not edit them to make them look as good as they can be?


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 17, 2012)

> These are good starts but they look totally sooc.
> Why not edit them to make them look as good as they can be?



Because I'm a photographer first, and an image manipulator second. Trust me. Many of them have been edited, but if you could tell they had been edited what's the point?


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 18, 2012)

scorpion_tyr said:


> > These are good starts but they look totally sooc.
> > Why not edit them to make them look as good as they can be?
> 
> 
> ...



My experience is that people who believe that they don't have to edit are relatively naive about the process.
The reason I assumed they hadn't been edited much is that, imo, they look in need of editing.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 18, 2012)

> My experience is that people who believe that they don't have to edit are relatively naive about the process.



My experience is that people who think they do have to edit are naive about the process of getting it right in the camera.



> The reason I assumed they hadn't been edited much is that, imo, they look in need of editing.



Well you obviously assumed wrong. And in my opinion they don't "need" editing. Due to these statements and the offensive private messages you sent me, please keep your opinions to yourself when it comes to my photos. Honestly, the only things you have contributed is violations of the terms of use on this forum so I'm not going to listen to anything you have to say in the future. Don't waste your time.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 19, 2012)

haha to #10.  The other guy have his coin?


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 19, 2012)

> haha to #10.  The other guy have his coin?



Nope. Ha ha, this was a "learning experience".


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 19, 2012)

scorpion_tyr said:


> > haha to #10. The other guy have his coin?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Ha ha, this was a "learning experience".



Make it a series, follow it up with him paying off his bar tab


----------



## Skaperen (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that a streak I see in #9 ?


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Mar 23, 2012)

> Is that a streak I see in #9 ?



Yes it is


----------

